# Orion vs Mmats



## Chopperbuilder (May 23, 2018)

I'm an old school Orion fan and I've been trying to locate an Orion Xtreme 600.4 and 400.4 to run my mid and tweets with. Recently this brand of amp was brought to my attention...Mmats. In particular the SQ4070. In terms of sound quality, power consumption, actual power output which in your option is the better choice? 
To give idea of how I'm looking to run these amps... 4 mids at 4ohm and at 125 watts per channel. 4 Tweets at 4ohm and 65 watts a channel.
Or would you recommend an entirely different amp/amps that would be better suited?


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I couple friends of mine used them in their Competition vehicles. One just used a Mmats for his 3 Focal 13" subs. the other used a pair of Mmats high currents for his whole system. They both sounded great. My friend using the two was world champion twice( Ama 0-150w) and USACi BIS 2002. unfortunately cancer took him in 2005 iirc. 

Both IMO good amps. I would run either one in a system.

Tim


----------



## Chopperbuilder (May 23, 2018)

Hey Tim, thank you for the reply and your insight. 
Oddly enough, it seems everyone now days has an opinion to put out there...that is until you ask for it. 
As to them being pretty much the same, is what I was thinking. I ended up going with all old school Orion amps- An HCCA 225 Digital Reference that I bought new back in the early 90's, an Xtreme 600.4 and an Xtreme 400.4
As to the speakers I'm going to run 2 old school Orion XTR 10's(the ones with the white and red lettering). Also, I just found 2 Orion Nt6 component sets that are in excellent condition.


----------

